# iJoy Tornado RDTA



## RiaanRed (25/4/16)

Hi All.
Who has stock of the *iJoy Tornado RDTA?*


----------



## Dubz (25/4/16)

http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/ijoy-tornado-rta
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/tornado-rta?variant=19194400579
http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/ijoy-tornado-rdta-723?category=78

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

